# Costs for upgrading from VIP622 to a VIP922?



## Silly Burrito

Just thinking about the costs of upgrading from a VIP622 to a 922. Right now, that's the only receiver I have, with HD Absolute & locals.

From what I understand, depending on your past history with Dish, you can get the upgrade for $200 at the cheapest. 

The DVR fee increases from $6 to $10.

You will need an OTA module (to match the 622 functionality). That's $29, if I remember correctly.

If you have DHPP, the install is $15. If not, it's $95 (if true, what's to stop someone from starting that, then calling in the next day for the upgrade, then cancelling afterwards?).

So, if I understand correctly, at a minimum, the upgrade cost is $200+$29+$15+$4/month. Not sure if it's billed to your bill or immediately taken off of your card. 

Does this sound correct for those of you who've made the upgrade?


----------



## shadough

yes


----------



## olguy

Mine was $200 plus $15 install and the young man I spoke with for the order tossed in the OTA module at no cost. It was immediately charged against a credit card.

There is now a penalty for canceling the DHPP too soon after subscribing to it.


----------



## Silly Burrito

olguy said:


> Mine was $200 plus $15 install and the young man I spoke with for the order tossed in the OTA module at no cost. It was immediately charged against a credit card.
> 
> There is now a penalty for canceling the DHPP too soon after subscribing to it.


What is it, and what is too soon?


----------



## olguy

Silly Burrito said:


> What is it, and what is too soon?


I stated "too soon" based on my memory of several posts in several threads earlier this year when Dish made several fee changes. Turns out my memory is not exactly right. But then I'm 72 so what do you expect  Here's the link to the terms and conditions but it says if an existing customer cancels the cancellation fee is $25 and no time frame is mentioned.


----------

